# Travel Trailer Covers



## dkwall97 (Jul 24, 2005)

I live outside of Dallas,Texas and we get alot of sun and storms here. I was thinking about buying for the first time a 31 foot cover from Camping World. Do these cover really protect your trailer--is it worth the price. Or do they trap mositure and damage your trailer. I just bought a new 28BH Outback travel trailer and I want to really protect it. I cannot afford a garage.

dkwall97


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Several threads already discussed on this topic. From what I recall, most do not cover due to wind or other damage caused by the cover.

Randy


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Tire covers might be a good investment, though


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

dkwall97 --

I live in San Antonio - I bought my trailer from FuntimeRV in Cleburne near you ...

i asked him about the trailer cover and all of them were against it... anytype of wind will cuase the fabric to whip around even if its tied down well and scratch or scar the trailer... also has a tendency as you pointed out to trap allot of moisture if its not positioned correctly --

I think the best protection is a good wash and wax often...

the one thing though i was thinking about purchasing was a small rear cover for the A/C -- we get hail here somewhat and I have had to have my A/C fins combed out already ...


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I owned a 1973 Class C motorhome that I purchased new. At the same time I purchased a cover for it and over the years I purchased new covers as they wore out. 32 years later when I sold the Motorhome it looked like new. I never had a problem with scratches or scars. And their was never a moisture problem. By the way I picked up the cover for my 21RS today.

Toolman


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

toolman said:


> I owned a 1973 Class C motorhome that I purchased new. At the same time I purchased a cover for it and over the years I purchased new covers as they wore out. 32 years later when I sold the Motorhome it looked like new. I never had a problem with scratches or scars. And their was never a moisture problem. By the way I picked up the cover for my 21RS today.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]47389[/snapback]​


Two things that were different about the Class C and the trailer you are thinking to cover.

The class C mostly likely did not have a rubber roof or a fiberglass side. Both of these are very soft materials that will wear quickly with constant contact even a light wind.

Moisture depends on where you live and if you have it stored at home and visit it often. So that one is a toss up.

Personally I don't think they are a very good investment. I will wash and wax the trailer and inspect it regularly. Save the $200 to $300 you will spend every few years to replace the cover and if after 5 or 6 years you need to pay to have some trim plastic replaced or get the gel coat professionally buffed you can pay for it and still have money in the bank.


----------



## dkwall97 (Jul 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> dkwall97 --
> 
> I live in San Antonio - I bought my trailer from FuntimeRV in Cleburne near you ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info--I bought mine at Funtime also.


----------

